
Netflix’s first two films at Cannes could be its last - msabalau
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/10/15608978/netflix-cannes-film-festival-new-rule-theater-release-france
======
msabalau
It's pretty remarkable that "French law requires films to be kept off of
streaming services for 36 months after their theatrical release". Does anyone
know if more filmmakers are skipping theatrical release in France in favor of
a streaming release, or if France has theatrical releases similar to the rest
of the world, just delayed VoD?

------
sheraz
This is interesting to watch the old guard fighting the very ones (Netflix et
al) who can help them stay relevant.

